# Large scale Marijuana Grow House found in Pasco



## FruityBud (Apr 13, 2011)

Pasco Police spent Tuesday looking for evidence at 4507 Artesia Street in Pasco, after discovering a large marijuana growing facility worth at least a million dollars and arresting four individuals Monday afternoon.

"We haven't done an actual count yet, but it looks to be about a 500-600 count plant grow. The entire house is a grow operation. There's no place for anybody to live, it's been set up for grow and people have been back and forth tending to it is what they're doing," says Capt. Jim Raymond, with Pasco Police.

Raymond says the plants that were already harvested and are worth several thousand dollars each.

19 year old Dong Hui Zhang, and 22 year old Rong Rong Yu, of Oakland, California, as well as  46 year old Zhen Wu Chen and 42 year old  Zhong Dong Ou of Portland , Oregon were all arrested on Monday. All four are Chinese.

"Talking to {him) he didn't really speak very good English, so we never really got to talk to them because it was very limited communication," says Lore'K Elliott the next door neighbor.

Raymond says, a grow house on this kind of scale could be tied to Chinese Organized crime and houses like this have been popping up in the Southwest and Pacific Northwest.  "There could be several pot growing facilities like this in the Tri-Cities. " This type of narcotic activity is pretty large scale.  They'll also rent and lease nicer houses when they're doing these operations," says Raymond.

Earlier in the month Pasco Police discovered the operation.  Elliott says the landlord came home and found the growing facility and called them.  Police then waited until the tenants returned to the home to bust them Monday.  Police had to chase several individual through the neighborhood as they fled the residence.

"There were cops everywhere, they had the street blocked off, " says Elliott.

The four suspects are being held  for Manufacturing Marijuana with Intent to Deliver Controlled Substances.

Raymond says there are certain signs to look out for.  " Blocked out windows, window shades that are down, closed all the time. Those type of things.  The home also had another front door built inside the front door so you can't see inside."

Elliott also say the neighbors were never home.  "They weren't here, there was never anybody here.  It was vacant a lot, the lawn was sometimes completely yellow."

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/6l24y88*


----------



## 420_Osborn (Apr 13, 2011)

Get those bastids out of my back yard!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2011)

Did you see the "grow op" on tv? Small pots, like really small less then a gallon.  I counted 8 lights. Interesting...yes, in our back yard.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Apr 13, 2011)

Naw rosebud, I didnt get the chance to scope out the news but I'm sure it was on there...

I hate the media they make it seem so over blown....but still Chinese Gang affiliation? Get the heck outta here....We dont need the Ish!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2011)

Really, i had no idea. Wonder what their pud bill was.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Apr 13, 2011)

They were probably stealing the electricity...


----------

